# Solid Oak Bed



## darenrogers (Jan 18, 2010)

My sister moved to a new apartment and decided it was time to upgrade her bed, only to find out that every bed she liked was $1200+ 

Well we figured out the type of bed she wanted, threw together a few sketches and $250 in materials and an afternoon in the shop later, this was the outcome. 

I assembled it in the shop to make sure it fit together but completed the final install in-place. My sis wasn't sure what design she wanted for the headboard, so that'll follow later.

Man I love woodworking. Makes me want to quit my job and do this full time! :laughing:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Daren that looks really nice. Great job! I'll bet your sister is overjoyed!

John


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

That looks great, very solid.
Do not, I repeat, do not quit your job. Do woodworking for extra cash. Unless you are retired or win the lotto.
Every time you think you can make a good living at it the bottom falls out.


----------



## CDN_Maple (Dec 19, 2009)

Looking good. I am sure she will enjoy the bed and the savings on the wallet.


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

woodman42 said:


> That looks great, very solid.
> Do not, I repeat, do not quit your job. Do woodworking for extra cash. Unless you are retired or win the lotto.
> Every time you think you can make a good living at it the bottom falls out.


Agreed, the bed looks great - and, don't quit your job. Unless you are spectacular good, really lucky, and everyone around you wants to spend their money on your products it may be best left as a hobby for extra cash. My neighbor and I are starting a part-time, hobby, woodworking enterprise. We call it "Two Guys and a 30 Pack.":laughing:


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Great work; solid and handsome.

Yeah, we'd all rather do this full time, except for some of those that DO it full time and get a little jaded, but as others have said, you have to be incredibly lucky, as well as incredibly hard working to make a living at it.

Paul


----------



## darenrogers (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, the full time carpenter prospect remains exactly that at this point...a prospect. While I do work in construction, it's in a management position and at times I want to trade in the wingtips for a pair of work boots.

But yes, woodworking does remain my weekend hobby. Thanks for words of caution though!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Just think, "Norm' is gone maybe there's a opening*

Free tools and such... :laughing: Never Mind. What you might do, and I say this because you've done a great job on the bed frame is to sell the "measured drawings" like Norm did. I donno, just a thought.:smile: bill


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

nice lines! what are the orange strips?


----------



## darenrogers (Jan 18, 2010)

TimPa said:


> nice lines! what are the orange strips?


My local lumber yard gave me the orange strips, which are some type of heavy duty vinyl - I can't remember their intended use. In my case, I stapled the slats to the strips to keep the spacing consistent. By keeping the first and last slats in place with little blocks of wood, the rest remain taut.


----------



## darenrogers (Jan 18, 2010)

Geoguy said:


> My neighbor and I are starting a part-time, hobby, woodworking enterprise. We call it "Two Guys and a 30 Pack.":laughing:


Sounds like a rewarding venture regardless of which was you look at it.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Great job Daren. Very nice design. 

I built a bed for my niece 20 years ago as a wedding present, and at the time her husband had just joined the navy, so I knew I wanted to make the bed easy to knock down since they would be moving frequently. I had made several beds before making hers and found the rail hangers that i have used ever since. They are simple, strong and sturdier that any others I ever tried, and best of all concealed. 

They get tighter as you put more weight on the rails and so no "rocking" like other bed rail hangers seem to all have. This is them. Best thing about them is the price. Half the price of other hangers that are flimsy and lightweight. 

Your lathe would be easy to design to just drop in place and pin one or two in the middle to keep the rail from bowing in or out for whatever reason. Just a thought for you in the future if you ever need to build for someone on the go.






Geoguy said:


> My neighbor and I are starting a part-time, hobby, woodworking enterprise. We call it "Two Guys and a 30 Pack.":laughing:


That's because with the near-beer they force you to drink in the Indian Nation it takes 30 of 'em to get a buzz. :laughing:
It's probably not as bad for your liver though. :drink:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

TT that is a neat idea for the bedrails connection. I have not ever seen that used before. I like the concept of it very much. Thanks for sharing.

John


----------



## Geoguy (Feb 22, 2008)

TexasTimbers said:


> That's because with the near-beer they force you to drink in the Indian Nation it takes 30 of 'em to get a buzz. :laughing:
> It's probably not as bad for your liver though. :drink:


You got that right. Lately, we've been buyin' cheap beer in 30 packs at the liquor store to get higher octane. But, this new enterprise sure is playin' havoc with my waist line.


----------



## wooddude9 (Sep 6, 2008)

darenrogers said:


> Yes, the full time carpenter prospect remains exactly that at this point...a prospect. While I do work in construction, it's in a management position and at times I want to trade in the wingtips for a pair of work boots.
> 
> Traded in the work sneakers a few times for the wing tips and tie and realized that was the hobby not woodworking...You must love what you do and do it well, the money will find you. And by the way nice clean design on that frame


----------



## darenrogers (Jan 18, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> I knew I wanted to make the bed easy to knock down since they would be moving frequently. I had made several beds before making hers and found the rail hangers that i have used ever since. They are simple, strong and sturdier that any others I ever tried, and best of all concealed.


Those hangers do seem a lot sturdier than fasteners such as these http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10. 

To get the bed rails to fit flush to the head or foot board, do you simply recess the hangers you recommended into the ends of the bed rail?


----------



## Anona Jean (Mar 27, 2010)

Thats look really great . i think you have done like a professional. the finis is really nice.


----------



## LouieK (Jun 10, 2010)

> Man I love woodworking. Makes me want to quit my job and do this full time!


Im just starting and I wish i could do the same  The bed looks exceptionally great. Cant wait to see what the headboard will look like.


----------



## ash123 (Mar 14, 2010)

You wrote: "Man I love woodworking. Makes me want to quit my job and do this full time!"

Been there, done that.

The bed looks nice. Good job!


----------



## loupurdie (May 5, 2011)

Whether you are looking for a new bed or wardrobe, or you want to replace all of your existing bedroom furniture, you cannot go wrong when you choose solid oak.
By using the strong oak bedroom furniture, your room is bound to get elegance and style along with the best value for your money.:smile:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks great. Solid for sure. Whatever happened with the headboard design. Any decisions yet?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

darenrogers said:


> My sister moved to a new apartment and decided it was time to upgrade her bed, only to find out that every bed she liked was $1200+
> 
> Well we figured out the type of bed she wanted, threw together a few sketches and $250 in materials and an afternoon in the shop later, this was the outcome.
> 
> ...


You might want to hold off on that. Ask the guys doing it full time, it's more fun and less headaches when it a hobby. :laughing:


----------



## R.J. (Feb 11, 2011)

Good idea! Take note!


----------



## darenrogers (Jan 18, 2010)

I have my own residential contracting business and YES, I can agree the "thrill" is gone somewhat from when I simply did renovations for the hell of it. With that said, I am still having a blast and decided to keep the pure woodworking as a hobby :shifty: No one is taking that fun away from me. 

As for the headboard...my sister moved to another apartment and her bed is now pushed up against a wall of floor to ceiling windows. So I don't think the headboard is coming anytime soon.

I, however, need a new bed, dresser, a few nightstands and a kitchen island. More posts to come once that all gets underway :thumbsup:


----------



## dvmweb (May 1, 2011)

Nice job. You have a lucky sister.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i wish i could hack as a hobby, oh wait i do and then i go to work and do it again ,

i wonder if anyone doctors as a hobby? yea i think i will take up doctoring it might even pay me hahaha


----------

